# Lounge > Sports >  >  Red Wings.

## Total Eclipse

Yes, I just made a thread about them!! I'm getting a bit nervous!!

----------


## whiteman

Is that a hockey team???

----------


## Total Eclipse

Yes.

----------


## whiteman

hockey isn't a big deal where I live, but it was a huge deal when I lived in Alaska. We used to play at lunch when I was in elementary school.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Sorry Blues fan here, even though they bowed out in the first round to the Kings.  Now I guess I have to go with the Bruins.

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

Meh, wings? MORE LIKE CHICKEN WINGS. The are a small team.

Bruins all the way.

----------

